# Cannondale SE1000 Vintage FS



## GGAllen (Jul 18, 2004)

I purchased this bike back in '90, '91 and sold it to a fellow employee less than a year later. I then left that place of employ a short time thereafter.

A few weeks ago I bump into the guy I sold it to after 13 years. I ask him if he still has that "old Cannondale" I sold him and to my surprise he says "yes."

Then he proceeds to tell me he almost "threw it away" last year while cleaning out his garage and asked if I wanted it back.

Of course I said yes.

Unfortunately, he didn't have the original Pepperoni rigid fork the bike was spec'd with (I included it when I sold it to him).

The bike is in great shape and just as I remember it, right down to the Manitou 1 fork with the "factory" decal kit and Bullseye hubs. It even has the Chris King headset I installed over a decade ago.. still silky smooth of course.

*I'm on the fence with what I should do with this thing. Any suggestions?* The drivetrain is a bit tattered and the brakes need some help.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Memories . . .*

Hmmm memories. The SE1000 was "supposed" to be my first real mountain bike but my girfriend (at the time) shamed me into spending less and getting a Raleigh Technium. Alway regretted that. Just saw one on eBay : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

The pepperoni forks can be found regularly on ebay for not much money. Keep an eye open.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Nice one.*

I'd take it off your hands but I'm out of room.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I say keep it and ride it!


----------



## GGAllen (Jul 18, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I say keep it and ride it!


I'm going to clean it up, air the tires, and see how it rides.

It's been 13 years since I swung a leg over this thing and from what I recall, it wasn't the best pedaling bike (even by FS standards). We'll see if memory serves me correct...

A couple questions..

Can anyone tell me approximately what it would cost to switch the drivetrain to XTR M900 8sp (it currently has Shimano 7sp)? Will it require a hub change?

Also does anyone remember the front and rear travel on this bike?

*Here is another shot next to his great grandson.  . Both of these frames are medium.*


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*M900 Upgrade and more*

The cost to upgrade will vary with the speed in which you want to upgrade and some luck. You could happen upon someone just getting rid of parts and drop between $50-$100 on everything. Or you could shop eBay and it will probably cost you $300+
EDIT: Depends on how muvh of the drivetrain you will replace as well

It wont require a hub change just an 8spd cassette.

Travel in front was 0 or with your setup about 40-45mm

Rear travel I think was around 2"


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

*I had that bike as well....*

Did you buy that as a frame originally?

My SE1000 came with the original gripshift, Suntour components and a Proflex flexstem.

Thanks for reminding me of that bike.


----------



## GGAllen (Jul 18, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Did you buy that as a frame originally?
> 
> My SE1000 came with the original gripshift, Suntour components and a Proflex flexstem.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of that bike.


Purchased new as a complete bike that included...

Girvin flex stem. Replaced with Answer ATAC 
suntour drivetrain. Replaced with XT deraillers
original gripshift. Replaced with XT shifters
bullseye hubs.
matrix rims.
etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

That is a nice comparison, thanks for the image.

-J



GGAllen said:


> I'm going to clean it up, air the tires, and see how it rides.
> 
> It's been 13 years since I swung a leg over this thing and from what I recall, it wasn't the best pedaling bike (even by FS standards). We'll see if memory serves me correct...
> 
> ...


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

As far as i can tell that bullseye rear hub is a thread on freewheel type and will require an 8spd freewheel. From what i have found they are hard to find although i do remember SACHS made one back in the day. there is a possiblity that the freewheel may not fit in the alotted space between the dropout and the drive side hub flange.

If you cannot find an 8speed freewheel then you will need to measure the dropout spacing on the rear dropouts and find out whether it is 130mm or 135 mm. If it is 135mm then you will have a variety of mountain bike rear hubs to choose from. If the spacing is 130mm then that means the rear triangle was originally manufactured for suntour components since they used 130mm for both mountain and road rear hubs. You will then have to use a current shimano road rear rear hub.


----------



## GGAllen (Jul 18, 2004)

rollercam said:


> As far as i can tell that bullseye rear hub is a thread on freewheel type and will require an 8spd freewheel.


Damn if it is a thread on freewheel... I am quickly losing interest in this project as it looks like a new hub purchase is in order to use an 8sp cassette.

Luckily it's 135mm if I decide to do so.

Is this Bullseye rear hub worth anything? The 7sp freewheel is in great shape as is the hub itself.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Wow,what a difference!*



GGAllen said:


> I'm going to clean it up, air the tires, and see how it rides.
> 
> It's been 13 years since I swung a leg over this thing and from what I recall, it wasn't the best pedaling bike (even by FS standards). We'll see if memory serves me correct...
> 
> ...


Sorry,I can't help you but I wanted to say nice bikes.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh, A Freewheel*

Didn't look at your specs close enough. Yes the Bullseye indeed requires a thread on freewheel. I wouldn't let that worry you though as an 8spd Sachs freewheel will cost less than a quality 8spd cassette. They're not too hard to find though since aftermarket freewheel hubs greatly outnumbered aftermarked cassette hubs. I used to have about a dozen 8 spd freewheels.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*I have parts, parts, parts*

I have an 8 speed spin on freewheel for you. Also have 8 speed rapid fire shifters for V-Brakes (or canti I have sets for both.) And several rear Deraileurs of the era. I'm sure i don't have a front Derraileur in that size, since I never reallt rode aluminum. All of my stuff is in really good shape and will work and look nice.

email me at [email protected]. I want to move some stuff. We can make a deal....


----------



## GGAllen (Jul 18, 2004)

*Really?*



Shayne said:


> I wouldn't let that worry you though as an 8spd Sachs freewheel will cost less than a quality 8spd cassette. They're not too hard to find though since aftermarket freewheel hubs greatly outnumbered aftermarked cassette hubs.


Thanks for the info. I'd like to go 8 speed but a new hub/wheel would break the bank for this project. An 8sp freewheel would be ideal.


----------

